# Snapper trapping in Muskegon area?



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I am not a trapper, yet, but would like to learn more about it. I want to trap snappers as I would like to eat what I trap. Are there areas in the Muskegon area that I could trap snappers? Need to know this before I get into the sport more. Thanks for any ideas!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't trap snappers, but I certianly don't think I would have any problem finding them between Fremont and Muskegon.

I would think the slow portion of that river down by you would have them. Wallyeye gets them up in his yard laying eggs, and that is a faster portion of the White. Many may small lakes and pot holes in the Twin Lake/Blue lake area. Surely they must hold a snapper population.


----------



## fire1045 (Nov 11, 2009)

Tons of snappers in the area. I live in Twin Lake and we see them all the time when we are out bowfishing all the lakes around muskegon area. The only thing that sucks is Im pretty sure you are only allowed one for the year.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

DOnt know about trapping but you can tail one pretty easy on muskegon lake at night. I usually see 3 to 4 every trip bowfishing, which is about every other weekend for me. I can give you spots to look for them if you want on muskegon lake. The season on snappers is july15 thru sept 15 with min 13" caraspace lenght and 1 per day and 2 in possesion. Eat them and go get more. NOT 1 per year. Was thinking about taking my lights of boat for season but if you want a turtle bad enough i could shoot muskegon one more time and you could come and grab your turtle. I cleaned a nice turtle allready this summer from muskegon. Shining them at night is pretty easy and you dont have to worry about checking traps daily.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

sswhitelightning said:


> DOnt know about trapping but you can tail one pretty easy on muskegon lake at night. I usually see 3 to 4 every trip bowfishing, which is about every other weekend for me. I can give you spots to look for them if you want on muskegon lake. The season on snappers is july15 thru sept 15 with min 13" caraspace lenght and 1 per day and 2 in possesion. Eat them and go get more. NOT 1 per year. Was thinking about taking my lights of boat for season but if you want a turtle bad enough i could shoot muskegon one more time and you could come and grab your turtle. I cleaned a nice turtle allready this summer from muskegon. Shining them at night is pretty easy and you dont have to worry about checking traps daily.


Go ahead with your boat plans, I am now just working on some information. Thank you for the great offer though, I do appreciate it!! Our daycare is on the river off of Mill Iron and our son saw 3 or 4 last summer, HUGE as he saw them. I just dont know where the state land is..... Perhaps I should get a map, that is easy enough. Wont be able to do anything before Sept. 15 so am gathering info for next season. Any trapping thoughts? Or are traps not necessary given that one can find them in Muskegon Lake?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Quite honestly trapping is probably a fun thing to do. I used to trap furbearers all the time. (never turtles) And i am not saying buy a boat and put bowfishing lights on it just to get turtles but it is a easy way to get them. Almost every lake i have been on except sag bay has had snappers spotted at night. Tons on muskegon and white lk and grand river. I am sure their most everywhere. At night they just get active and are hunting shallow water for food. Oddly enough i usually dont see them in super nasty weedy areas but up on sandbars near shore with little or no weeds just more of a mucky bottom. Just my observations. Well if you need a ride to grab a turtle some night send me a pm next july. My friends laughed like hell when i dove into the water a rangled a big ol snapper this summer. (In the dark)


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

sswhitelightning said:


> Quite honestly trapping is probably a fun thing to do. I used to trap furbearers all the time. (never turtles) And i am not saying buy a boat and put bowfishing lights on it just to get turtles but it is a easy way to get them. Almost every lake i have been on except sag bay has had snappers spotted at night. Tons on muskegon and white lk and grand river. I am sure their most everywhere. At night they just get active and are hunting shallow water for food. Oddly enough i usually dont see them in super nasty weedy areas but up on sandbars near shore with little or no weeds just more of a mucky bottom. Just my observations. Well if you need a ride to grab a turtle some night send me a pm next july. My friends laughed like hell when i dove into the water a rangled a big ol snapper this summer. (In the dark)


Will keep you in mind as I research snapper hunting. Thank you for the offer, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

You can catch them trying to get through the turtle fence on 31...sorry it needed to be said...lol.


----------



## fire1045 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry about the mis information, could have swore that I read there was a season limit on them. I went back and looked and realized I was mis informed.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

ss, thanks again for the offer. I will TRY to remember come next summer  Now to check regs for myself, just to be clear.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Fire 1045, The 31 fence idea is great. must be a few hanging around to warrant all that money spent. Love it especiallly when the pot holes on my rode are big enough to break axles. Glad to see people are not smashin turtles though too.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have searched the MI DNR site using various terms and combination of terms yet came up with NOTHING!! If you have a DIRECT link to the DNR site informing concerning the trapping/catching of snapper turtles, PLEASE provide! Talk about frustrating!!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

SOMEONE, ANYONE.......PLEASE post a link that I can use to find the information that I am looking for!! I am not internet stupid by any means but I STILL cannot discover a link regarding snapper hunting/trapping/catching/harvesting in Michigan! Enough frustration this night.....


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Look at reptiles and amphibians in the fishing guide. I don't have the link right now, but you can find it in the fishing guide PDF file.

Derek

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

see if this works

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/amp-reps_318351_7.pdf


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

Hunter 333 if u would like, I live on Mill Iron myself and I and my trapping partner took some nice ones in july, u can come over and I will give u the skinny on the turtles,I live at big garden on east side of road south of Apple,North of laketon.Will be in the UP till 28th aug.Trapper Ray


----------

